# DialAnExchange



## Deb from NC (Jan 19, 2006)

How does everyone feel about DAE?  Have you had good luck getting
decent exchanges?  I have a week I have never traded, but can't use
it this year due to a time conflict.  I don't want to rent it, don't want
to join RCI for 1 year, and it doesn't trade with II!  Your thoughts?
Thanks, Deb


----------



## Judy (Jan 19, 2006)

I've made several exchanges through DAE and have been happy with them.  One thing you should be aware of is that they don't match deposits and requests by quality as does RCI.  Neither do they refuse to accept non-rated resorts, like SFX.  If you're ok with that, I'd highly recommend them.  Check out their website at www.daelive.com .  If you have any questions, email them or post on www.timeshareforums.com  . They've always given me honest answers.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 19, 2006)

You might also look at the Sightings boards for DAE specifcally at www.timeshareforums.com , and one with data larger from the period prior to that at www.tstips.com , under Indepedent Exchange Company sightings on the latter board.  That will give you an idea of some of the inventory that passes through their system.

They also have trading partners who can get inventory for them in places like the Cayman Islands, French Riviera, and UK canalboats that does not appear in their online inventory.

Within the US, they have confirmed for me in the past summer Myrtle Beach, summer Smugglers Notch, summer OBX, and summer So. Cal, and in the Caribbean, Thanksgiving in Puerto Rico and spring in the Cayman Islands.


----------



## joycapecod (Jan 19, 2006)

We've been pleased with the exchanges we've made through DialanExchange. Right now we have Lawrence Welk Resort Villas for April 22. Since DialanExchange does not have the 1-4 as RCI we're not locked out since we were there last year. We also have a 2 bedroom in Barbados for a December week.

We've received an Ireland summer week exchange through them, and were pleasantly pleased when the owner of the unit we exchanged in to actually gave us a choice of her cottage which was very rural or another house in the town. 

Other exchanges we've received were Nova Scotia, Orlando, and San Francisco.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi carolinian,

I'm just wondering what resort they found you for Myrtle Beach and OBX in the summer?  I have a week banked with them and didn't even think of trying to get them to find me either of the ones I just mentioned.  I just have an ongoing search going through RCI.  I'm looking for 2007 in June at either Myrtle Beach or OBX -- or somewhere coastal between the two.  

Debi


----------



## Segiah (Jan 19, 2006)

Deb,

I'm very happy with DAE. Where else can you call and talk to the owner (Donita)?

Recently: Two requests, two exchanges including Mardi Gras week in Nawlins.

Who could ask for any thing more?

P E H


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks all!  That is great news.  Normally I can be pretty flexible about
when I travel, so I now have high hopes   
Deb


----------



## Loes (Jan 19, 2006)

To me DAE is not the nr 1 exchange company. I am a DAE member in Europe for several years now and though it were not my first choice weeks I could get some decent exchanges in the past, but I find the availablity at RCI much much better. Currently I have ongoing searches at DAE, II and RCI for a 3-4 weeks trip to Ireland summer 2007: DAE and II didn't offer me anything so far, RCI already offered me 5 weeks of which I booked 2! 
If it is for only one year and you are looking for a relatively easy trade you could be lucky and get a week from DAE, would save you the membershipfee.
And: with RCI you need to have enough tradingpower, with DAE you can exchange any week for another one, no matter if it is a blue studio or a peak 2B.

Loes.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 19, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Hi carolinian,
> 
> I'm just wondering what resort they found you for Myrtle Beach and OBX in the summer?  I have a week banked with them and didn't even think of trying to get them to find me either of the ones I just mentioned.  I just have an ongoing search going through RCI.  I'm looking for 2007 in June at either Myrtle Beach or OBX -- or somewhere coastal between the two.
> 
> Debi



The Mrytle Beach I traded for was July 4 week, 2BR at Links Golf and Racquet Club, and OBX was a July 2BR week at Hatteras High.  A colleague whose office is down the hall from mine has traded into MB in summer for a 1BR at Peppertree Ocean Club and a 2BR at Little River Inn at Bay Tree Plantation with DAE.  An officer of the HOA at one of my home resorts used DAE to get Memorial Day week at Forest Dunes, 2BR.


----------



## stugy (Jan 19, 2006)

I highly endorse DAE and feel I get wonderful personalized service from Donita.  I prefer that any day to talkiing with someone I can't hardly understand who only wants me to book something, deposit something and most important extend my membership.
I've had wonderful trades from DAE.....we leave in a month for 2 weeks at Villa Del Palmar Flamingos in Nuevo Vallarta, we've gotten Santa Fe, New Mexico, Wells, Maine, Quarter House in New Orleans and some other high end trades.  Her inventory is more limited than RCI, but she does work with resorts to try and get the best for her members............and her fees are lower.  It's so nice to call and talk with someone who really cares about your vacation and will do everything she can to make it happen.  I truly believe that no matter what I requested, she would work to get it.
Pat


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 19, 2006)

Carolinian,

Were you happy with your exchanges into both resorts?  

Thanks, Debi


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd suggest taking a look at the inventory online to see if the places and resorts are ones that you would go to.  Some of the resorts consistently present are ones that are not so highly rated on TUG.  I had a week banked at DAE that went unused because I could never find a location I wanted during the time period I could go.  Some highly rated resorts would show up occasionally, but at times that I could not go.  If I had been retired, the results may have been different. 

Evelyn


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 20, 2006)

mikey0531 said:
			
		

> Carolinian,
> 
> Were you happy with your exchanges into both resorts?
> 
> Thanks, Debi



Yes.  Hatteras High is on the beach, and so is a better location.  For MB, getting the July 4 week made being off the beach not so much of a problem.


----------



## Patri (Jan 20, 2006)

stugy said:
			
		

> *I highly endorse DAE and feel I get wonderful personalized service from Donita.  I prefer that any day to talkiing with someone I can't hardly understand who only wants me to book something, deposit something and most important extend my membership.*



I think I actually spoke to her, too. I had a question on timing of use of a week, and the lady who answered spoke as though she had authority. She said she tries to be flexible to help customers in last minute situations.
I was impressed and she was very friendly.
I only use DAE. I scan their website when looking for an exchange, and grab whatever appeals to me if it fits my time frame. Last year I reserved Massanutten for this August. They had the only week that fit my schedule and it is where we wanted to go this summer, as it is within driving distance and has that new water park! (We may splurge despite the price.)
I am not a fussy timeshare exchanger so DAE fits the bill for me.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Carolinian,

Was the resort itself nice in MB?  We're hoping for June of 2007.  I'd prefer the beach but it's not absolutely essential.  So, if the resort was nice, I'd take it.  

We've only gotten one exchange that we loved through DAE -- it was Polo Towers -- the others were mediocre at best.  But, I agree with the others who posted here -- they really do try to please their customers at DAE.  

Debi


----------



## Deb from NC (Jan 20, 2006)

It sounds like DAE will work for me... I don't have to have "fancy" resorts,
as long at the location interests me.!  I've already seen a couple of weeks
they have listed in Sedona that look good!  Thanks for all your insight...
Deb


----------



## SharonD (Jan 20, 2006)

*Very impressed so far...*

I haven't made an exchange yet, but I've been very impressed with my dealings with DAE so far.  I just recently joined after watching the online inventory for a couple of months.  After seeing 3-4 potential exchanges that I could get excited about, I was hooked and officially joined.  

All the contact I've had with them has been positive -- friendly and helpful on the phone, and prompt replies to e-mails.  On top of that, their cancellation protection option is wonderful.  (Why can't the other companies do that?)  The other policies are customer-friendly too (no nickel and dime fees).

While I was watching the inventory, I also checked out some of the smaller resorts listed that I had never considered before.  After reading many TUG reviews, I discovered some smaller "gems" that I'm looking forward to trading into.

As more owners discover DAE, I think the inventory will just keep getting better and better.... I'm looking carefully at my portfolio to see how I can help support them with future deposits and bonus week purchases.

Now, would somebody please take the Oct. 23 (Bisbee fishing tournament week) 1 br Pueblo Bonito at Sunset Beach week listed on their current inventory?  It's driving me nuts because I can't take it since I'm booked up this year....


----------

